# Self starting siphon



## cwmorrow (Dec 25, 2011)

What is the purpose of the vent? They are quite noisy and I capped the vent on the one I built; it runs faster.

How mush higher than the bottom of the siphon should the exit be?

Thanks!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

What type pf siphon are we talking about here? A overflow? Pictures?


----------



## cwmorrow (Dec 25, 2011)

badxgillen said:


> What type pf siphon are we talking about here? A overflow? Pictures?


Overflow for an undrilled tank. Here is a picture.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

The air vent is there to prevent possible siphon break.
As far as the placement of the exit as long as t is lower than the intake,the only time I have used this model I had made it as close to the original design as possible.
I presume if you changed its position it would change flow rates and one would want the maximum flow rate.


----------

